
Drupal is moving to Gitlab - willhallonline
https://www.drupal.org/drupalorg/blog/developer-tools-initiative-part-5-gitlab-partnership
======
willhallonline
I am super excited by this as it is both a big coup for GitLab (a lot of
projects and developers) and a great leap forward for drupal.org tooling and
workflow.

------
room271
Wow they have 45k projects? I imagine a lot are dead/outdated modules, but
even so it's a fair amount.

~~~
willhallonline
I would probably say that 15k are probably dead. But there is quite a lot of
use of the top modules. And a lot of developers involved.

